# ?OceanviewPier



## cockroachjr. (Jul 18, 2005)

www.wavy.com- I can'd download video at work. :--| Can anyone tell me what the video report says... This is the excerpt they have on their website:

The Norfolk City Council is saying 'not so fast' to the developer building the new Ocean View Pier. The council was expected to approve special exemptions for the developer, but when citizens cried 'preferential treatment,' the council backed off...

Is this gonna push back the opening?


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

hi,
what they where talking about is the bar and off primises drinking that they want to do there.the residents dont want it there. as far as opening the pier i doubt it would delay opening. at least i hope.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Seems this delay*

will mean *no adult beverages* can be served at the upcoming *on pier * nuptials.

I guess the *Harrison name* just won't go away where that pier is concerned.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

well did you see some of the people that were complaning,, wow looks as if they need to have a drink or 2 might better there chances on gettin laid. I mean you can buy beer till 2 here why try to make one person shut down early, and why try to knock a man down that is addin value to there homes and givin something back to the community.


----------



## fishergirl (Apr 19, 2005)

I went to the city council meeting last night . the complaints are about the outside entertainment not so much having alchoholic beverages...Do you want loud music while your out trying to relax and throw a line ? If you don't you need to say your piece at the next council meeting.. It is a fishing pier... there where no fishermen there to say what they wanted. Yeah the Boones did a great thing by rebuilding the pier but it seems like they want to make it a party spot...what about the fishing


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

theres nothin wrong with a little entertainment while your fishin i have fun watchin the drunks and i enjoy music while im fishin


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2005)

*Serious thoughts to consider re: the fishing pier ...*

My family, just as everyone else, anxiously awaits the opening of the new Ocean View Fishing Pier. We are thrilled to see a nicely constructed fishing pier to replace the severely weathered Harrison’s Fishing Pier which was laid to rest after Hurricane Isabel, but I have grave concerns regarding the quality of the new fishing pier as just that … a fishing pier … after seeing the news this week about Ronnie Boone seeking approval from the Norfolk City Council for later hours for indoor and outdoor alcohol and entertainment. I think it is a terrible idea for Norfolk to grant Mr. Boone his wishes, and I only wish that I, and many, many others, had appeared before the City Council to strongly oppose these proposals, but I was unaware of them until after the fact. The City Council has delayed their decision for a period of two weeks from their meeting on Sept. 27, although according to statements made by Mayor Paul Fraim, it appears that the delay is simply to pacify those who oppose the proposals and that the Council will more than likely grant Mr. Boone his every wish. Below is an excerpt from an article published in The Virginian Pilot on Sept. 27: 

_When asked why Boone might be given a special exception that other restaurant owners in Ocean View haven’t received, Mayor Paul D. Fraim noted that Boone has invested $2 million in rebuilding a pier that is important to the city.“ In that regard, it is somewhat unique,” he said. “Maybe it deserves some special consideration in light of the cost of pier development.”_

I would encourage everyone to read this article, paying close attention to how this matter seems to have been slipped in on the Council’s agenda at the last minute, not giving the public an opportunity to be aware of the matter, thus making opposition less likely. 

In reading everyone’s comments on this forum, it seems that most everyone here is in favor of Mr. Boone’s proposal, but has everyone really thought about what this might mean? I encourage each and every one to read this post, albeit lengthy, and then give this matter your utmost consideration before you decide whether or not what Mr. Boone wants to do with the Ocean View Fishing Pier is a good idea. 

I did a little research and came across an article which was published in The Virginian Pilot on August 12 titled _“Where’s the party after the Duck-In closes?”_ The article reads: 

_With the closing of the Duck-In, the Friday night party crowd needs a new place to go. Here are some options presented by partygoers and restaurant owners. All are along the Bay in both Virginia Beach and Norfolk, and each comes with pros and cons. Party on! _ 

The article continues to list several proposed alternate locations for the “Friday night party crowd,” one being the new Ocean View Fishing Pier. Here are the pros and cons listed to this location: 

_Ocean View Fishing Pier
(under construction) and yet-to-be-named restaurant, (to be constructed)
414 W. Ocean View Ave., Norfolk 
*PROS
Location * The planned fishing pier and restaurant will allow patrons to party over the water and beside it. 
*Design * Owner Ronnie Boone says the new pier (on the site of the old Harrison’s Fishing Pier, which was annihilated by Hurricane Isabel ) “is being built especially for the Duck-In crowd.” 
*Size * Could accommodate up to 3,000 people, even more than the Duck-In
*Parking* Boone promises adequate parking at the 5-acre complex.
*CONS*
*Delayed gratification * Opening set for May 
*ABC restrictions * No sipping in Norfolk’s sand
*Traffic * Interstate 64 can get pretty clogged up on Friday afternoons in this area._

I don’t know about all of you, but I see the so called “pros” to this location as being just the opposite for those who enjoy the excitement of a good night of fishing on the pier and the tranquility that comes with the experience. What really gets me is the statement made by Mr. Boone himself, saying the new pier “is being built especially for the Duck-In crowd.” Hmmm. That’s an interesting statement. Obviously, he did not construct the new fishing pier for the benefit of the area’s fishermen. And look at the size … it says it can “accommodate up to 3,000 people, even more than the Duck-In.” The party at Duck-In was always a huge crowd … people elbow to elbow. Can you imagine trying to maneuver your way onto the pier on a Friday night with all of your fishing gear and tackle, only to have to trudge your way through hundreds and hundreds of people hanging out on the pier … and that’s if you are even able to find a parking space after fighting the incredible traffic to even get to the pier! Will you even be able to find a spot to fish until the party is over … and remember, if Mr. Boone gets his way, it won’t be over until well into the night. People will not stay inside the building during the party hours. They will be all over the pier, taking up precious fishing space. And here’s another thought. You make your way through the crowds and manage to secure a place to set up your rods, but will you feel comfortable propping up a $500+ long-distance casting rod, ranging up to 13+ feet, with crowds of people drinking and hanging out, having no regard for those attempting to fish on the pier? (And we all know that a $500+ rod is not unreasonable, and with the history of fishing on Harrison’s Fishing Pier, where the “die hard fishermen” like to fish, it is more commonplace to see the more expensive fishing gear.) Yet another thought to consider is children. Will you be able to take your small children with you on a Friday or Saturday night to enjoy a parent-child fishing experience when, in reality, you will be taking them to an outdoor “Duck-In” party? Fishing on the new Ocean View Fishing Pier will never be the same if Mr. Boone has his way. Gone are the days of Harrison’s Fishing Pier where parents took their children and spent the night on the pier, with the children having a fun “camp-out” night while their parents enjoyed the good ole time night fishing, which we all know is always the best time. The good ole fishing days on the pier will be gone, all for the sake of the almighty dollar. Mr. Boone does not care about us … those who love to fish. He wants the party crowd because that’s where he will make the bigger bucks. 

Interestingly, Mr. Boone painted a much different picture to the Virginia Marine Resources Commission when applying to the Commission for the structure to be built on the pier. Below is the Commission’s action in January 2005 relating to the structure on the pier: 

_RONALD W. BOONE, #04-2187, requests authorization to construct a 116-foot long by 42-foot wide building to house a bait shop, rest rooms, a snack bar, and recreational room, with a 12-foot by 12-foot gazebo structure on the roof, and two 24-foot by 16-foot open-sided roofed shelter structures, all to serve activities associated with the reconstruction of Harrison's Fishing Pier situated along the Chesapeake Bay in Norfolk. *The Commission voted, 5-0, to approve the permit with staff recommendations*._

I think this was a bit misleading. It should have read that he requested authorization for a nightclub on the water because that is what he is trying to make the new Ocean View Fishing Pier. 

We all need to join together and strongly oppose what Mr. Boone is trying to do with the Ocean View Fishing Pier. We cannot close our eyes in fear that any opposition will delay the opening of the pier. He has to open the pier as soon as he is able to do so because each day that he doesn’t, he is simply losing precious revenue. I strongly doubt he would do that. Opposing what takes place on the pier with regard to alcohol and live entertainment should have no bearing on the fishing aspect of the pier. Perhaps he won’t get as rich off of the pier by preserving the pier for what it truly should be … a pier for those with the love of fishing … but I am sure he won’t go broke if he doesn’t get his way. 

In no way is this post written with any disrespect to Mr. Boone for what he has done for the City of Norfolk, particularly the Ocean View area. Ocean View has certainly turned around with the help of Mr. Boone and his wife. It would be a shame, however, to see the progress reverse. 

The Tidewater area is filled with nightclubs and the “nightlife.” Let the nightclubs stay where they are, and leave the fishing pier as a fishing pier! 

There is one area of research I have not been able to find an answer for and that is will the live outdoor entertainment scare the fish away? Any thoughts? 

If anyone agrees with anything I have posted here, I urge you to make suggestions as to how the fishing community can pull together … quickly, I might add, because time is running out … to try to turn this thing around and preserve the pier for the fishermen and not the “Duck-In crowd” that Mr. Boone said himself he built the pier for. We may be the “little guys” compared to Mr. Boone, an influential developer in Norfolk, as well as to our City Council, but our voices are just as important as theirs are and most certainly deserve to be heard!

Below are links for articles relating to this matter. I encourage everyone to read them, and to read them closely. Perhaps we should take a good look at some of the individuals in our local government who appear to be able to be influenced by an influential developer. I can’t help but wonder what they get in return. 

http://home.hamptonroads.com/stories/story.cfm?story=90542&ran=192620
http://home.hamptonroads.com/stories/story.cfm?story=92755&ran=51263
http://home.hamptonroads.com/stories/story.cfm?story=92838&ran=244103

As you can see, I've thought a lot about this subject, and I hope you will too.


----------



## countingdown (Jun 16, 2005)

he should be able to do what he wants with it, his money. bonus is that if its anything like the duck-inn that is great, me and the wife went there on our first date. we where extremely sad to seet it go. so if i can have a place to take the wife for some good-times, romance and be able to throw a line out, that is awesome. for the exceptions being taken place for mr. boone why not. rules and laws need to change with the times. i can not think of anything better than being able to fish and get a fresh cold one. if there is a crowd say excuse me while i cast. if i can have best of both worlds than i am happy, i just think it is awesome.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Recreation Room was indeed mentioned.....*

as in *re create* . Seems the Thirsty Camel may not be up and running anytime soon. Perhaps this will be a way to serve the public in an area familiar to those who frequented the Camel over years past. Also many other uses are sure to be found for such a facility. You're talking about being on the water...that's a natural draw to many who would like to have a night out. And with it being "new"...that's going to be put to many good uses. Weddings, meetings, etc.....

I'm not a drinker, but I can bet you if he gets approval.....he'll have security there so as to *keep in check* those *over do-ers* who might quench their thirsts above acceptable capacity. 

Doesn't bother me a bit. After all, we're not talking bout a sleezy establishment setting up shop to cater to only one type crowd. Knowing that his reputation as well as the Boone name would be at stake, I'm sure he's taken all possibilities into consideration.

As for Pier Patrons, some anglers are going to drink their brew...no matter what.....*With or Without* city council approval. Doing a test run during the off peak fishing season will give him, the citizens, as well as City Council an opportunity to see just how things run.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Oops, I forgot to add this.....*

The pier is going to be a great place to *fish* . And for a change I'm so looking forward to *fishing there* as well as checking out the newly replaced bathroom facilities. Sure will miss having a starring role in *Waiting To Exhale* . I was getting really good at holding my breath over the years.  ....as well as holding my P for as long as I could before I had to take said breath.


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Got'ta weigh in here.

Pier Preserver ... For a *"first Post"*, that was a doosey!! I detect a little panic in the post as in "I live here and I don't want this to happen". Well JOIN THE CROWD that has had their toes stepped on. Where were you when the city took away the parking at 15th View? 

How about when the city, the Willoughby homeowners club [or whatever] and a condo builder got together and voted to allow a private group to purchase the whole of the spit and will close off the pier to everyone but condo owners?

For once in their lives, Judy and family did something *for the people* and not themselves. Ocean View is under revitalization with the goal of making it a thriving community and tourist attraction. With most of the decent fishing areas taken away, the pier will draw vacationers. As to the 'drunken brawl' that you seem to expect, I'm sure that will not happen any more [and likely less] than the old Thirsty Camel. 

After reading your post, it became obvious that you are not a fisherman. It is also obvious that you have a 'dog in the fight' against a restaurant / bar. Neither of these have anything to do with *Fishing* ; so what are you doing on a fishing forum??

JMHO


----------



## DavB (Apr 15, 2000)

I used to party, now I am a family man. I think I can see both sides of the issue.

Hmmm. This might be some way to insure there are piers in the future to fish off of! Notice his *opening * date is *after* everything else is closed!  

If the partiers keep the place making money year round instead of what, 120 days, he may be in a better position to rebuild if something like Isabel happens again.

Hey, I still like the eye candy. 

Otta be interesting trying to get a couple of rods and trebles through a crowd! Ouch!!

On the kid front, things couldn't be much worse than when the regular pier drunks loose a fish! @*&^!!


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Here we go*

Ok i would like to adress some of this. My comments are at the bottom.

[Can you imagine trying to maneuver your way onto the pier on a Friday night with all of your fishing gear and tackle, only to have to trudge your way through hundreds and hundreds of people hanging out on the pier … and that’s if you are even able to find a parking space after fighting the incredible traffic to even get to the pier! Will you even be able to find a spot to fish until the party is over … and remember, if Mr. Boone gets his way, it won’t be over until well into the night. People will not stay inside the building during the party hours. They will be all over the pier, taking up precious fishing space. And here’s another thought. You make your way through the crowds and manage to secure a place to set up your rods, but will you feel comfortable propping up a $500+ long-distance casting rod, ranging up to 13+ feet, with crowds of people drinking and hanging out, having no regard for those attempting to fish on the pier? (And we all know that a $500+ rod is not unreasonable, and with the history of fishing on ]

Ok to answer a lot of this.First There will be a gate between the bar area and the fishing area.The first 350 or so ft of the pier yes the people will be allowed to be without paying the charge. It has to be that way.Yes there will be a plan in effect to remove anyone  who has had to much and needs to leave. My question is how can we deal with issues that have not even came up yet.Im sure if they do not have the proper arrangements and plan in effect. It will be something we would all help get taken care of. Then and only then do i see reason for becoming against this. They also had a band play the other night just to see if the music would be as bad as what it was made out to be. Even some of the residents in that area felt it was not to loud or disruptive,quite surprizing for some. So once again i think we should wait and see.JMHO


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Add on*

*Just an another thought, I will give the partiers the first 400 ft if they give me the other 1400 plus feet out towards the end.JMHO Thanks this is what it all about*


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

You're right Catman. Wait and see is the only way to go. I doubt that a serious drinker is going to come out very far on that pier. We walked it [I rode it  Har Har!!] last Saturday. Thats gon'na be a LOOOng pier. The bar is scheduled to close at 12 or 1AM and many of us fishermen are just getting started good at that time. I doubt that there will be much conflict there.
IF a drunk person decides to mess with the fishermen or their gear, I suspect, with the P&S'rs and the PSYCO's around, someone will get a swimming lesson. I don't doubt that Ronney will set up a "Barred List" for the undesirables that will eventually have an effect on the clientele. I also see that he is sensitive to the needs and desires of the fishermen. I think this is gon'na be a great move for us and the OV area.
JMHO


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2005)

*Setting the record straight ...*

I would like to respond to some of the responses I received to my recent post. I think many have missed my point. 

I do not feel that the new establishment on the pier is to cater to those who frequented the Thirsty Camel. In Mr. Boone’s own words, did he say that he was building it for those who frequented the Thirsty Camel? No. There was no mention of the Thirsty Camel. In his own words, he said he was building it for the “Duck-In crowd.” We are talking about two entirely different crowds. 

I am not concerned with the pier patrons drinking beer on the pier. Lynnhaven Pier sells alcohol and that has not been a problem. But the difference with Lynnhaven Pier selling beer and the atmosphere Mr. Boone wants to promote on the new OV Pier are entirely different. Those fishing at Lynnhaven enjoy a few cold beers while they fish and relax. But it’s not a party. Mr. Boone wants a party on the pier, thus the reason for live outdoor entertainment. 

I do not have a “dog in the fight” against a restaurant/bar, and, yes, I am a fisherman, or shall I say a “fisherwoman.”  Yes, I am a woman, and I love fishing, both on the Chesapeake Bay, the ocean, and on the local piers. I grew up on the water. Fishing has been a part of my life for as long as I can remember. All of our vacations are focused on fishing (just got back from a week at Hatteras and anxious to return within the next couple of weeks  ). I loved the action at the old Harrison’s Fishing Pier but hated the dirtiness of both the pier and the bathroom facilities. I have spent many, many, many hours pier fishing. As a matter of fact, I have spent 36 straight hours fishing on the Lynnhaven Pier alongside my husband. As he puts it, I was a “trooper,” but he knows how much I love to fish. I especially love this time of year when the puppy drum start running, and I have literally slayed the puppy drum in the shallow waters toward the front of the Lynnhaven Pier. I guess I won’t ever have the opportunity to do that at the new OV Pier since the first part of the pier, where the shallow waters are, will be the party spot. I just know how it is when my husband and I venture out to the pier for a night of good all-night fishing, and I cannot imagine us taking our fishing gear through the crowds that Mr. Boone hopes to draw for the big “Duck-In” party. We have a lot of money invested in our fishing gear, and I know how upset we will be if a custom rod is damaged while we trudge through the partying crowd while we try to make our way to a place on the pier where we will be able to fish. 

So what I am doing on a fishing forum? Well, I thought that perhaps there were other avid fishermen who might feel the way we do about the real intentions Mr. Boone has for the pier and would join together to let their voices be heard. Too many times people feel strongly about something but are afraid to speak out, thinking that no one will back them up and they can’t fight something alone. So I spoke out, and I still feel strongly about all of the comments I made. I can see my husband and I pulling into the parking lot and seeing the crowd and him saying “*&%$ this” and turning around and going somewhere else to fish. So who is the pier for? Not the real fishermen. It’s for the party people. I hope I am wrong about how I think things are going to turn out with the new OV Pier. Only time will tell.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

dear PP...you sound like the guy next door...or someone that owns a bar that benifited when Duck Inn closed...a bar on a pier has worked in the past...VB pier has Ocean Eddies...the old OV pier sold beer in the cafe...i drink...but not when i fish(usually)...the bars around here close at 2am...the city of VB is trying to chase people out sooner by playing lousey music to annoy...i say, all new businesses have start up problems...LET'S JUST SEE WHAT HAPPENS...


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Pier Preserver said:


> So what I am doing on a fishing forum?


The question that comes to everyones mind isn't "What are you doing on a fishing forum?" it is "Where have you been up until NOW if you are such an avid fisher-person?" 

Personally, I like fishing to music.  

And yes, I can stay away from that really nice pier on Friday nights if it is too crowded there...and fish there on Saturday Mornings on an EXCELLENT pier. 

I could only wish other developers would open their eyes and keep piers THEY are purchasing open to the public, and maybe try to make them better.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2005)

Yes, the Va. Beach Pier has Ocean Eddie's and I've had some good times there in the past and enjoyed the live band, but the difference with VB and OV is that the band was inside at VB but it will be outside at OV. Huge difference. And if I owned a bar that benefited when Duck-In closed, I wouldn't be sitting here worrying about preserving the OV pier as a place to actually fish.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

point taken...who said the band is going to be outside...i used to dj...electronics do not like water or salt...the old harrisons was good to kids in the daytime...not at night...i could go on for an hour about the things i have seen on that pier...seems you like fishing near the beach..."the front"...oh well...the beach is still there...lets see what happens...then try to fix what is wrong...the Boones will listen...they have proved that...just give it a chance...hope to see both of you out there...


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2005)

Outdoor entertainment has already been approved by the City's Planning Commission. I am assuming from what I have read that the outdoor entertainment is in fact a live band. I love live bands myself, but I don't think a live band outside on the fishing pier is a good idea, but the live band outdoors will only allow Mr. Boone to promote the new pier for the new "Duck-In" party spot. I think this is what everyone is overlooking. I'm not against the restaurant/bar. I just think they need to keep live entertainment inside. The crowds will come, but if the band is inside, so will the majority of the crowds be. All I want to do is fish. And if I'm inclined to go listen to live entertainment, we'll leave the fishing poles home and dress appropriately.  And, yes, I do at times enjoy fishing at "the front" ... especially for those puppy drum.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Before this thread gets*

*single handedly shut down* , let me include these thoughts.

They made the purchase offer shortly before Isabel hit. Whatever their intentions at that time........ were just what they were. That should come as no surprise. What's wrong with wanting to make a profit on their investment?? They compromised to include angler's interests as well. It may have taken some nudges from the general public..but what the heck! In the end...they did not ignore the suggestions of the "very few". We anglers will have somewhere in Ocean View to fish. And even at the cost of $7.50....it's completely justified. We're talking about a new pier and us being in that generation that said a sad goodbye to the old Harrison's and are about to say "hello" to the New Pier. If the property was owned 100% by to the city...I doubt a pier for anglers would have been at the top of the city council's "priority" list of "what should be built in the old site." 

Business first!! I'd do no less than multipurpose myself if in the Boone's shoes. And lets face it....not many non alcohol facilities are going to draw people in. Not adults anyway. And heaven knows I'm sure the under 21 crowd isn't going to be to some's liking either....and it definitely doesn't take alcohol consumption to make them roudy!  Hope I didn't offend the younger members of the board...but yall know what I mean, I'm sure. Cater to the age group that's going to offer more profit potention, plain and simple.

As said by others.....there's going to be plenty of room for both angling as well as non angling patrons. Lets just see what develops!!


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

I just haf'ta keep wondering *Where were you * when 15th Bay was essentially shut down to fishermen? *Where were you* when the Willoughby citizens, a condo entrepreneur and the City is basically closing down the Willoughby Point and pier to all except condo owners? *Where were you* when the city sold off the park at the end of east OV to have very high priced homes built? We can't fish there and our families can't use the beach. *Where were you* when the city of Norfolk put in all these 'walkovers' to the beach; but, neglected to provide any parking for the family's that want to use the beach?

If you're a serious fisherperson, *WHY* haven't we heard from you before on the many issues involving fishing in the bay? Why haven't we seen or heard from you on this forum in the last few years?

I'm sorry PIER PRESERVER, every thing you have said leads me to believe that you DO "have a dog in the fight" somewhere, somehow. When you're willing to get in the real fights and go the extra mile, then [and only then] will I be willing to accept your gripe as being totally valid.

Again, Just My Humble Opinion.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Well said TA.

And Pier Preserver, regarding this portion of your post:


Pier Preserver said:


> I love live bands myself, but I don't think a live band outside on the fishing pier is a good idea,


A little while back my wife and I fished a Friday night at the Willoughby Pier. On this night, there was a birthday party at the Marina which included a live band. At first I thought that, because the music was not exactly to everyone's taste, that it would be a problem. 

It wasn't. Also, with the exception of one drunk person who kept shouting requests (and the band handled him very well too) everyone enjoyed the music while fishing. Even some boaters were seen to be "dancing" their boats to the music. It was one of the nicest nights I've enjoyed out with my wife (and I've enjoyed many in our 32 years together) that I can remember.

Yes, live music, outdoors, and I don't remember the neighborhood complaining.

But . . . to be fair - the live music DID end long before we on the pier were ready for it to end. Probably before 10:00 p.m.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2005)

Advisor said:


> I just haf'ta keep wondering *Where were you * when 15th Bay was essentially shut down to fishermen? *Where were you* when the Willoughby citizens, a condo entrepreneur and the City is basically closing down the Willoughby Point and pier to all except condo owners? *Where were you* when the city sold off the park at the end of east OV to have very high priced homes built? We can't fish there and our families can't use the beach. *Where were you* when the city of Norfolk put in all these 'walkovers' to the beach; but, neglected to provide any parking for the family's that want to use the beach?
> 
> I'm sorry PIER PRESERVER, every thing you have said leads me to believe that you DO "have a dog in the fight" somewhere, somehow.
> 
> Again, Just My Humble Opinion.


Working like crazy and fishing when possible ... and keeping my mouth shut, which now I know why people don't speak up. And no dog in the fight here ... Just my honest opinion.


----------



## hsstie (Sep 8, 2005)

OK i think its time i gave my 2 cents here about this too being a business owner myself. Pier preserver, if you feel so strongly about your opinion of the OV pier and how it is forming up then there is a very simple solution. Go somewhere else. Every pier out there will not completly satisfy everyone for one reason or another, however crazy or logical the reasoning may be. The OV pier is not your only option, within a short distance, you have many other options be it CBBT, lynhaven, sandbridge just to name a few. But don't try and ruin it for everyone else that wants to fish there and give it a chance. Your crying about things that havent even happened YET.

Now, its time to take a poll, who out there is willing to take on a 2 MILLION dollar investment to take a CHANCE to try and make people happy by building a pier and making a profit? IF its you pier preserver then I think alot of us here would be happy to give your pier a try. When you are willing to take on that responsabilty, then you could build a pier the way you see it fit and TRY and make ends meet and pay the bills. Honestly, the money has to come from somewhere. If it does not come solely from admission to the pier and tackle, etc then other options have to help the income. If it doesnt then the pier will not be open long and it doesnt take a rocket scientist to fiquire that out. If more income is generated from the bar action to the business then less has to come from outrageous prices on tackle and bait and admission. The entry price would not be 7.50 for long then it would be 10 or more dollars. Would that make you happy to have to pay higher admission prices? Not me. I gladly share the expense of a NEW pier to fish on with the bar crowd and look forward to giving it a try. Noone here knows that they will just love it for sure.Unless your psychic thats not possible ( and if you are then i REALLY want to ask you where and when to fish LOL ). But most of us are pretty sure that we will like it and are willing to give it a chance. With the extra income generated from the bar scene the pier can be kept up, adequate lighting and staff can be there to not only cater to the bar and resturant patrons needs but the fishermans needs too, without having to close the pier down late at night like so many piers do in nc.I myself many times was not hungry when i went to the pier to go fishing but ended up STARVING hours later while fishing out at CBBT. Too bad, the resturant is closed. you cant even get a bag of chips. If your thirsty your only option is to get water from the faucet in the bathroom. Why? no staff, not enough money generated to keep the resturant open late hours. The money has to come from somewhere to pay the staff to work and pay the extra electric.The ov will be able to cater to the fishermans needs at a reasonable price better because money will be there to do it. Drunk unruly people that you may be concerned about will be dealt with because staff will be there to make sure of that. Not only would it be bad for a fisherman ( fisherwoman ) there but its very bad advertising for the pier and its image. Mr boone cannot afford to tolerate that, not with the investment he has at stake and the staff his has to keep employed to keep things running.

I suggest you dont cry about things that havent happened yet because you THINK you might not like the way it may turn out. This isn't your investment you have NOTHING at stake other than one place you might not want to go at the WORST. It relates to a experience i have here at home with my gf children when i cook a meal they never had before. They look at me all gaulky eyed and say "we don't like that". Then i ask them well, when have you had it before? They say "oh we havent but we dont think we will like it". Surpisly enough MOST of the time then try it after some coaxing and end up liking it. Gee, what a surprise. Give it a try, but dont scream bloddy murder here to everyone before you have been there and had the full experience. THEN all of us here and ALSO mr boone and his staff will be happy to hear your complaints OR PRAISE. If every business was restricted because SOMEONE out there was not happy with an aspect of the way it was run because it was JUST their opinion they didnt like it, no business could exist. 

Really its enough to make me just :--|


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Hay folks, I do believe we've made our point. I know I've been rough on 'Pier Preserver' and intentionally so. It's time to get off of her case and be real fishermen so lets drop this part of it.

Now, I know this sounds crazy and, after the rebuff you experienced, WELCOME  to the Pier and Surf Family. I know. Right now you would probably like to choke me [you aren't alone here  ] and possibly some others. Not one of us wants you to keep your mouth shut nor do we want you to go away. Everyone here has an opinion on almost everything  . _ Opinions are like arm pits. Everyone has a couple and most of them stink  _ . Thats one reason NOT to run away; but, to join us.
Another reason to join up in the crowd is that, by your own statement, "_Working like crazy and fishing when possible_" is what you've done. Would you agree that it's time to reverse that situation somewhat?. GET OUT THERE AND FISH and look for some of us P&Sers. We're a pretty good bunch when you get past the fish smell  .
Come on folks, lets welcome the lady the right way!


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

after walkign on that thign i realy dont care just as long as it opens....that pier is nice


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

If you think the Boones were spending two million to the benefit of fisherpeople,you have to be from another planet  ........Hang in all,I hear puppydrum enjoy the tunes.........btw,Greenies (a few steps from the pier) has outdoor entertainment and I've read no complaints about them.Support live music and go feesh!See ya there.......the R


----------



## cuzdave (Jan 8, 2004)

It seems to me we're looking for problems before the pier even opens. I say "Thank You, Thank You, Thank you" for building the pier. As we all know it was very expensive to do this and a pier is not a big money maker, so a bar/restaurant/pier combo is about the only way they can make it fly. Let's see how things go and make suggestions as needed. I fish Lynnhaven mostly and I've sure seen my share of profanity spewing drunks there and have managed to tune them out and enjoy many nights of fishing under the stars. I expect it will be the same on OV Pier. When you're out in public, you just have to deal with things and do the best you can. Don't let others ruin a fun time for you and your family.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I just talked to Ronnie a few minutes ago. He said the pier should be open Oct. 10 if all goes as he plans. 
Let's hope so.


----------



## hsstie (Sep 8, 2005)

the rhondel said:


> If you think the Boones were spending two million to the benefit of fisherpeople,you have to be from another planet  ........
> 
> 
> ah according to the thread here they did spend 2 million
> ...


----------



## cockroachjr. (Jul 18, 2005)

Thanks letting me know what was going on. I don't have a problem with the beer or entertainment. Just glad there is one more spot that will be fishable and easy access for the disabled. If its open I will be there on the 14th. Hopefully I can pull in a few stripers. Maybe there will be some good holes ( structure from the old pier)


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Ronnie says the pier will be open Tuesday to anglers. The entire pier is completed with all the necessary permits in order. 
The young kid who sent Ronnie the letter asking him to rebuild will have the honors at a small ribbon cutting sometime Tuesday. Ronnie said he'd have to get back to me on the exact time. 
Also, he said there would be an official grand opening in the Spring.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

NJ,

Cmon...How much did he say he was gonna charge....Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I forgot to ask about the price.


----------



## croaker (Jun 18, 2004)

*Price...*

I think I remember someone quoted $7.50


----------

